

Nokia, Siemens and Iran: When technology gets bloody - swombat
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/technology/basheerakhan/100000089/nokia-siemens-and-iran-when-technology-gets-bloody/

======
brl
I'm not sure NSN did anything wrong here.

[http://www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com/global/Press/Press%20rel...](http://www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com/global/Press/Press%20releases/news-
archive/Provision%20of%20Lawful%20Intercept%20capability%20in%20Iran.htm)

~~~
yardie
Legally, they did nothing wrong. But ethically and morally? They probably
didn't expect the blowback they are receiving now. But I do think it is
warranted. When companies do business with oppressive regimes then they reap
what they sow. Sure the deal was done probably years before the election took
place. But did it not occur to anyone involved that these people, "the
Ahmidenijad government", aren't good guys.

20 years ago, Nike got dragged over the nails because the companies they
contracted with were using child labor and using inhuman working conditions.
Legally, they did nothing wrong but the bad press made them take note that
their involvement wasn't 100% guilt free. They paid a moral cost and now go
out of their way to remind people that they don't use sweatshop labor.

Hopefully, this will remind Nokia, Siemens, and NSS that there is a human cost
in every business transaction.

~~~
whughes
Siemens should already know this:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/2233890.stm>

It's particularly disappointing for a company with that kind of history to
continue unethical behavior.

~~~
brl
Godwin!

------
Tichy
I never fully understood how citizens of such countries expect to remain
anonymous on the internet.

The explanation "if you build the network for somebody, you also give them
monitoring tools" sounds plausible to me.

------
unwind
All I get is "Sorry, no posts matched your criteria.". The Telegraph seems to
have retracted the post ... It's in Google's history, but doesn't seem to be
cached.

~~~
swombat
UPDATE: It's back up now.

<http://twitter.com/Bash/status/2342437314>

"Yes, my latest Telegraph post about Nokia and Siemens' involvement in Iran
has been pulled. Updates as I have them."

Wonder what's going on there... Do you have a link to the cache for others to
read?

